# Solved: Is the MSDN downloads section down?



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I logged into MSDN today to download some stuff (specifically XP Pro and OneNote 2007) and was provided with an error message that said:


> *An Error Has Occurred*
> 
> There was an unexpected error while retrieving your benefit data and we cannot process your request.
> 
> ...


I can download my keys, but I can't actually download the product.

I logged out and then I saw a message that said:



> *Scheduled Maintenance*
> 
> Due to scheduled maintenance activities this weekend, MSDN, TechNet, and Expression Subscribers will not be able to download files for several hours. The Subscriber sites will be available for access, and all other functionality will be available.
> Scheduled Start: Saturday 20 September 2008 08:00 (USA Pacific Time, GMT-8)
> Scheduled End: Saturday 20 September 2008 18:00 (USA Pacific Time, GMT-8)


However, that was a while ago. Anyone else have an MSDN subscription that they can check?


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, everything appears to be back to normal. Must have taken MS longer than they expected.


----------

